# Wooden toy wheels



## jmangan (Dec 23, 2013)

Any tips on how to make wooden toy wheels roll smoother and easier after glue up? I use the little wooden axels sold at craft stores and plastic washers behind as a space. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have been trying to do the same thing without any luck. You could use ball bearings but that would get $$$ quick.


----------



## jmangan (Dec 23, 2013)

I let my little girl play with it for awhile and they loosened up a little. Maybe it's just going to take time and use.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I keep a little jar of a paraffin and mineral oil mix to lubricate wood on wood sliding surfaces. Mix is about 1 part mineral oil to 3 parts paraffin blended in a double boiler. Yield is a paste significantly softer than a paraffin block that will absorb into the wood. I used it on old fashioned wooden double hung or sliding windows and wood on wood drawer slides. Works pretty well in those applications and I don't see why it wouldn't work on toy wheel axles. 
Good Luck:smile:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

jmangan said:


> I let my little girl play with it for awhile and they loosened up a little. Maybe it's just going to take time and use.


I held my toys on a running treadmill, but it left black marks on the wheels.


----------

